# Random Pictures



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

thats one clean engine! nice


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thats one clean car


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i concur with both statements, it looks like it just came off the showroom floor. i wish mine was that nice.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

you need an antenna....but who needs one, when you have the sweet music of a stock GA16DE????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> you need an antenna....but who needs one, when you have the sweet music of a stock GA16DE????



haha stock GA's make no noise at all...drop that motor!!!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha stock GA's make no noise at all...drop that motor!!!


i love the sound of mine.....

Click here to watch MOV0190452

dont mind the half lit speedometer, the bulbs were burned out at the tmie.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha you kids and your video cameras haha...

yours might sound different than his...his is 100% stock


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha you kids and your video cameras haha...
> 
> yours might sound different than his...his is 100% stock


(this is true) when i just bought mine, i was the worst driver, i had no idea when to shift and 1st gear was....well it was *bad*. i couldnt hear the engine at all, and with out a tach...jeez.


(and btw i didnt know i could get it to go 35mph in 1st until at LEAST six monthes after i got the car)



sorry for hijacking. ill stop now


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> (this is true) when i just bought mine, i was the worst driver, i had no idea when to shift and 1st gear was....well it was *bad*. i couldnt hear the engine at all, and with out a tach...jeez.
> 
> 
> (and btw i didnt know i could get it to go 35mph in 1st until at LEAST six monthes after i got the car)
> ...


haha thanks guys. yea yours does sound nice, but I like mine just the way it is. I like it when its quiet after a long day, but I also like it when you rev it up, sounds nice and strong (reminds me to be happy for what I have, and how it will give me miles and years of usage provided that I do all maintenance work). 

I can hear the difference between vacuum tube amps and transistor amps, and the only mod this car has was taking off both intake resonators, and modifying the intake inlet (the one before the filter) to grab cold air below in the fenderwell. Not only do I notice a difference in sound, but also temperature. I can touch the throttle body and its not even close to the temperature of the valve head. The engine also has a low growl at wide open throttle, and doesn't sound so choked at higher RPMs.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> you need an antenna....but who needs one, when you have the sweet music of a stock GA16DE????


Before, I didn't even have a radio. But I really enjoy the cars engine and the way it drove. It's fun. Made people hang on (or look something to hang onto) when the car 'rolled like a wallowing pig' (like Car and Drivers 1991-1994 Sentra SE-R review). Now that I have a radio, I do listen to it, but also turn it off when I want to hear the engine (how quiet, or how loud/strong it is =P)


----------

